# papers



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Is there any way i could get papers for pups who's parents did not have any? Some of you may remember my dog bruce that i got just a couple months ago--well, his old owner said that he wanted to breed him with my cousin's bitch, and because he wanted to have puppies so badly (since he couldn't have bruce anymore) i went ahead and let them proceed with the breeding. Just one hour ago i found out that while at my cousin's house bruce died of heatstroke. I still can't believe it myself, but my wife's balling her eyes out so i should start realizing the truth =[. Anyways, i just wanted to somehow get a pedigree of some sort started for the pups for the sake of bruce. I know it's pretty irresponsible.. what we did... but i assure you all that i was planning to keep whatever puppies that weren't taken. Well here's a picture of bruce just to refresh everyone's memories.









R.I.P Bruce.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

damn that was a beautiful dog sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you. This is the second dog we lost this year. Both happened when we entrusted their lives into the hands of others =( i guess we just now learned the lesson we should have learned the first time. We're not going to let anyone, other than ourselves, take care of our future dogs.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

WoW lol wat ever you do you should take your dogs with you every where lol


----------



## pittbull~lover (Jul 27, 2007)

*how to get registered*

go to ckc.com and you can call the people or e-mail them but u dont have to have papers or nothin and so u can work ur way up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow i would be PISSED! Reguardless of what the dogs were doing at that time if it is hot enough out to have a heat stroke they should have let him have water and brought him inside... You know well before it happens! The dogs lay down because they are dizzing and they pant abnormaly heavy! There would definately be an ass kickin coming! There is absolutely NO reason for ANYONE to have a heat stroke! well... lol looks like i AM pissed for you! He was such a handsome boy!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry Konked. Do you mind if I ask why he was at your cousins?


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

pittbull~lover said:


> go to ckc.com and you can call the people or e-mail them but u dont have to have papers or nothin and so u can work ur way up


once they are ckc can u register them to another? like ukc or adba?


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I'm sorry Konked. Do you mind if I ask why he was at your cousins?


Oh, we were breeding him with my cousin's bitch. I was pretty pissed about him dying as well, but there are some things that just can't be controlled. They put him in an air conditioned shack where they keep some other animals of theirs (they live at a farm), but bruce kept escaping. I guess Bruce missed home or something... but when they found him he was already dead.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he kept on wanting to go home when there was a female in heat around??? and in air conditioned area... doesn't add up to me, but who knows i wasn't there to argue! im so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Is this for real??


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

umm did anybody else go to the ckc website and it was some radio testing or something site?


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

NEELA said:


> he kept on wanting to go home when there was a female in heat around??? and in air conditioned area... doesn't add up to me, but who knows i wasn't there to argue! im so sorry for your loss!!!


my cousin said that bruce got stuck three times already and for some reason he just stopped trying afterwards... they even let them stay together for a day but i guess bruce too tired lol. Idk why he escaped... but things happen.. i don't blame my cousin or anyone... it was just his time to go. And to bluedavis.. i went there too and saw the same thing =(


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss and the people who betrayed both the dog and you. That is just awful.

I'm going to be very honest with you about the question you asked.

You can not get full registration from any Reputable registry. A registry that allows for the papering of dogs of unknown heritage is just out for cash and overall hurts our breed because it allows for BYBs and possible mixes to be registered sadly. Please have the pup spayed after that you can get a Limited registration for the pup from both ADBA and UKC which would allow you to do performance events

The pup should not be bred anyway so this IMO is the best option for you.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

that sounds good :goodpost: thanks.


----------

